# 36 Bow Front on a 20/29/37 Stand



## CCTX (May 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am setting up my first aquarium and need your help on the follwoing.

I bought an Aqueon Deluxe 36 Bow Front kit and a 20/29/37 stand from petco that can be found at http://www.petco.com/product/101400...9-or-37-Gallon-Aquarium-Stand-with-Shelf.aspx

When I opened the stand box, I found out that the manual says for 29G tanks and not mention of 37. I made some calls to petco and the manufacturer but no confirmation and I was getting conflicting info. I chose this stand because I didn't want to block the view behind it so I would really like to keep it if it works.

My question is that will it be safe to use this stand for my 36 bow tank?
The tank dimensions are 30x12x20's at the corners increasing to 30x15x20's at the front, and the stand's are 31x13.5x27?

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome to fish forum.

It looks like your tank is 15" wide and the stand is only 13.5" so I would not use it. You want all the edges of your tank to be fully supported or else you might have a disaster on your hands.


----------



## CCTX (May 15, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Hi and welcome to fish forum.
> 
> It looks like your tank is 15" wide and the stand is only 13.5" so I would not use it. You want all the edges of your tank to be fully supported or else you might have a disaster on your hands.


Thank you for your quick reply. Actually, the four corners will rest on the stand since it is a bow front, only part of the front won't. It is 30x12x20's at the corners increasing to 30x15x20's at the front. Will that make a difference?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm.. so the corners are supported but a bit of the front edge would be hanging over? I still don't think that would work because you need an even pressure all the way around. If there's uneven pressure a leak might develop.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Your tank should be supported around the entire edge of the base. In fact, a proper stand does not touch the bottom of the tank at all, only the perimeter. For a bow-front tank you're going to want a stand designed specifically for that shape, otherwise you seriously risk the entire tank bursting and loosing all your fish and the tank...


----------



## CCTX (May 15, 2008)

Thank you for all of you. I packed it up and I will return it back tomorrow. By the way, any recommendations for a good 36 bow-front stand? I couldn't find any with open back, they are all solid. How about this one http://petco.com/product/101399/Aquatic-Fundamentals-46-Gallon-Bowfront-Aquarium-Stand.aspx? It is getting good reviews.


----------

